# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] La loi et l'ordre

## Ivan Le Fou

Mais oui, je sais que ça fait déjà quinze jours que c'est sorti ! Je vous avais pourtant prévenu, cette chronique n'avancera qu'au rythme de mes envies. Ah non ? Je ne vous avais pas prévenu ? Alors voilà, c'est fait : ici, ne sont pris en compte ni l'actualité, ni les envois de presse, ni les nouvelles sorties, mais uniquement mes lectures et sorties à moi. Oui, c'est présomptueux, je sais.
   Revenons à nos moutons, Bob et Al. Mais si, mais si, n'ayez crainte, ces vieux fauves sont apprivoisés à force. Pensez donc, il est loin le temps où Bob irradiait votre écran comme une boule de nerfs et d'énergie. De nos jours, la soixantaine bedonnante, Bob tourne à l'éponge. Al se tient mieux, et pourtant c'est l'aîné. Mais il a moins tourné, moins utilisé de navets pour épaissir sa soupe. Du coup, il semble encore capable d'échapper de temps en temps à cette malédiction qui frappe souvent les vieux acteurs et les condamnent à s'imiter eux-mêmes. Le fait qu'Al Pacino ait continué longtemps à jouer au théâtre n'y est sans doute pas étranger.
   "La loi et l'ordre" (titre français inepte, la version originale étant : Righteous Kill) n'est sans doute qu'un de ces films conçus d'abord par des producteurs ou des agents d'acteurs. Tout à coup, pour des raisons d'emplois du temps, de calendrier fiscal ou de carnet d'adresse, une opportunité extrêmement juteuse se présente et John l'agent dit à Bill le producteur : "Ecoute Bill, je connais Bob, tu connais Al; et si on était les premiers à les réunir vraiment à l'écran depuis leur scène unique de Heat ?" Un script passe par là, un réalisateur sans envergure et pas contrariant habite justement à deux pas et zou, en voiture Simone !
   Les consignes au scénariste sont simples : "Ducon, tu les mets ensemble ou séparément dans toutes les scènes, compris ? Ah oui, et surtout tu fais dire plein de "Fuck-Motherfuck" à Bob, il sait bien le faire". Les consignes au réalisateur ne sont pas plus compliquées : "Coco, tu les filmes en gros plan tout le temps et tu les laisses faire ce qu'ils veulent." Vu qu'on avait épuisé toutes les consignes disponibles, on n'en a pas donné aux acteurs.
   Alors, est-ce que le film est totalement nul ? Bizarrement, même pas. Le scénario, oui : c'est une pauvre manipulation repérable à dix bornes. La réalisation, aussi : on dirait un épisode de série policière lambda, le rythme en moins. Mais au final ce n'est pas si désagréable : les deux papys sont assez complices à l'écran pour nous arracher quelques sourires nostalgiques, les seconds rôles ne s'en tirent pas trop mal (à part, évidemment, 50 Cents, mauvais comme un cochon rappeur) et la fille, car il en faut bien une, a le bon goût de se présenter avec le sourire de Carla Gugino, à qui il sera beaucoup pardonné (rappelez-vous les débuts de la série "Spin City", toute ma jeunesse…).
   Un film que vous pourrez voir à la rigueur, à la condition exclusive de ne pas payer le prix fort au cinéma, faut pas déconner non plus. Je ne vous ai rien dit de l'histoire, vous avez remarqué ? C'est normal, elle n'a aucune importance.

_"La loi et l'ordre" (Righteous Kill), un film de Jon Avnet, avec Bob et Al, sorti le 8 octobre 2008._

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Aral

bien dit. Effectivement le film est unanimement reconnu comme un bon gros ratage...

Vraiment dommage. Ces deux-là ont, malgré leur grand âge, toujours du potentiel (je pense surtout à Pacino dans Insomnia, mais aussi De Niro dans.... ah non, lui il a rien fait de potable depuis 10 ans)

----------


## Bounty

Merci pour cette critique, moi qui voulait combler mes journées recherche d'emploi par un ciné, du coup je vais attendre qu'il soit sur canalplay ou concurrent.

----------


## Conap

Avnet ? Joli anagramme :-)

----------


## Nono

Oui, c'est tout ce que j'ai retenu de la critique  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Fichtre, je viens de comprendre...

----------

